# Staffpad and Berlin Woodwinds playback



## cAudio (Nov 13, 2020)

I just noticed a problem with a melody played back with the oboe from Berlin Woodwinds. I can hear a faint note played before each note. Its like an echo, except I hear the echo before the original note. I have not checked the other woods yet, just oboe 1 and 2, and haven´t noticed it in playback of other instruments.
Anyone noticed similar behaviour?
Edit: I´m on an iPad Pro by the way.
Video example:


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 13, 2020)

I love StaffPad but it has its shortcomings. I have heard what I call Ghost notes. try copying to another stave, erase, and then copy them back.


----------



## cAudio (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> I love StaffPad but it has its shortcomings. I have heard what I call Ghost notes. try copying to another stave, erase, and then copy them back.


Thanks for the suggestion!
I’ve already tried copying it to the second oboe (same problem there) the move it back to the first one, where the problem persists. 
I love Staffpad too! Didn’t realize how much I missed handwriting (but still being able to copy/paste 😉).And in general the playback is fantastic! I only have the Berlin section so far. the Spitfire examples I have seen/heard haven’t been that impressive. 
Hope new instruments will be added and I wouldn’t mind a Black Friday sale.


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 13, 2020)

The other thing to try is copying, use the erase tool even though you don't see anything, and copy it back.


----------



## cAudio (Nov 13, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> The other thing to try is copying, use the erase tool even though you don't see anything, and copy it back.


Thanks, I will try that and report back.


----------

